# Essential oils, what not to use?



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Hey everybirdie! I just got my boxes from my trip to Ohio, and while I was there, I finally got a diffuser! The only problem now is getting oils that I love that won't kill my whole flock, especially given our very recent losses. Is there a list of safe and unsafe oils, or maybe just some definite and absolute no nos? I just want to be as safe as possible, we don't need anymore problems.

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Here is the information we have with regard to Essential Oils:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-hol...e-use-medical-grade-essential-oils-birds.html*


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Thanks, FaeryBee! I just saw this, never got a notification, 

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You're welcome. 
I'll go ahead and close this thread now. :wave:*


----------

